# New Kiko Forum



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

There is a brand new Kiko Goat forum for those interested in learning more about them, brand new, just up,

at:

http://www.kikogoats.com/forums/index.php?referral/239/


----------



## KikoPacker (Jul 23, 2011)

As a member of this Kiko group (the AKGA) for many years now (and soon to be gettin out)...in my view this is NOT a good place to learn about Kiko goats. Almost all the serious breeders have left the AKGA, and most of what's left seem to be just hobbyists. I'm told only 13 people came to the most recent "national convention" - half of whom were the board members of the group.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't hurt to take a look?
I only have 2 Kiko bucks and none registered but FB. I am always interested in new sites, that is how I found this one and even though I don't hike I do like reading here.
Nancy


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I am somewhat disappointed in the low traffic there, really hasnt been anything there to draw me back to it. 

But, I keep surfing, right now this is the best source of Packgoat info which is my primary interest, I have had pet dairy goats, and co-op'd in Israel with friends in a dairy herd, I only had a few, they had 60, and I took them out every day, it was pleasant and I got to have all the Feta cheese I can eat(which is a LOT). 

But the idea of breeding a packgoat strain seems to have caught my imagination and gives me all the reason I need to do a LOT of hiking with them. As my little herd grows out we are going to be out and about a lot. Right now I am thinking that the Kiko has a place in it, if everything else bears out as well as the growth. 

Time will tell on that.


----------

